# chartering company to choose in greece?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,
I am about to make a booking for a one week charter in Kos. I am about to choose between two companies: Seafarer or Easysailing. They gave me almost the same price for Lagoon 380. Any information about them? Any recoomendatins on which one I shall choose?


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*One More*

Did You get a quote (or look up $$$ on their site) from Moorings just for the heck of it?
The Kos Marina is a very nice facility & the cruising grounds were fun.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

try www.theloveboatinportuguesewaters.com discretion guaranteed!!!! 

We allways mask the face of our customersw before posting their pictures... 

Singing cruises are 15 Euros more per day per person..

We provide free Portuguese wine....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Singing cruises are 15 Euros more per day per person..
> 
> We provide free Portuguese wine....


This means you pay an extra 15 Euros to get him to stop per day, per person.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> This means you pay an extra 15 Euros to get him to stop per day, per person.


Nahhh.... to pay for the Karaoke batteries!!! I'm not running that **** on my batteries!!!


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Seafarer chartering has a good reputation and they mainly operate out of Samos. Moorings has a serious outfit in Kos and I agree that you should ask a quote from them if not only to compare price. Avoid Easysailing because they will just broker the deal for another company active in the field. In a parallel thread, you ask whether it is possible for your wife to go around naked in front of the skipper of the boat you will charter. Well, it might be possible but certainly is not *appropriate* to do it in an exhibitionist, provocative and persistant manner, unless she along with you are naturists, in which case you should look for specific websites and like holidays!
PS: Till the end of the month you are entitled to an early booking discount.


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

We had chartered out of Kos last year with the Moorings. Great base and great boat M494. They are very helpful and Andre, the base manager is a great person.

They check the vessel very carefully and have a diver go below the water line to check for any damage; it's impoortant that you don't ground the boat. They also have additional insurance to cover the deductible, which I believe is $7000. US (that is the ductible without the extra rider.

Also try www.sailonline.com for Mooring owners who may be selling their owners' time. It's about 50% off the moorings rates.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*Greek Alternative*

Here's another Greek company that I've used & others have used on several occasions.........very good. They have a small fleet but also broker to help You find exactly what You need ..............they set up (brokered) boats for us in Kos.....and I used them in Athens too.

http://www.egiali-yachting.gr/index.html

Have a great time.................Greece is still my favorite.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,

I posted a few days ago. I'm new to the forum. I work for a yacht charter company in Corfu but charter all over Greece but I don't know if I could paste it here. If this is not allowed I understand if it doesn't get posted. I'm new to forums.

Maggie


----------



## silverj7 (May 8, 2007)

We too chartered a 43' boat from the Moorings in Kos 2003 . The boat was
only 3 months old. The previous post is correct in their positive comments regarding Andre and the Moorings team. We all had a great week sailing
from island to island.

Jerry - Hastings on Hudson,NY


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*How to know if the Charter is reliable of Scam in Greece*



leventyapan said:


> Hello,
> I am about to make a booking for a one week charter in Kos. I am about to choose between two companies: Seafarer or Easysailing. They gave me almost the same price for Lagoon 380. Any information about them? Any recoomendatins on which one I shall choose?


Hi Leventypan: I just saw your forum from 2006 about wich company you should use to charter a boat in Greece? Currenly I am about to do the same but first I would like to make sure that the company that wich I am dealing with is reliable and not an scam. So I was wondering if you can tell me how was your expirience. Did you make any business with any of these Seafarer or Easysailing?
Best Regards, Padin


----------

